# Keeps getting better



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

9 walleye and 4 smallmouth yesterday afternoon. Not a single cat which was surprising. But I’ll take the limit of walleye for the table!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

that's nice wish I could hooked a few. Thursday was a wash for me pulled crack baits for fours caught one bass. tried different speeds/colors .


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

sagebrush said:


> that's nice wish I could hooked a few. Thursday was a wash for me pulled crack baits for fours caught one bass. tried different speeds/colors .


What speed were ya pulling em sage?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the haul!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats on the haul!


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Caught these today and it hasn't even got good yet


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> What speed were ya pulling em sage?


anywhere from 1.5 to 2.4


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

sagebrush said:


> anywhere from 1.5 to 2.4


Sage, sent ya a pm.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice haul Rob! All that effort is starting to pay off.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

MWScott72 said:


> Nice haul Rob! All that effort is starting to pay off.


Thanks my friend! Hoping they hold the same pattern for another week or two. Then I’m sure I will be figuring em out all over again 😁


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Come out here, just starting to get good. Will really be banging them in the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Brought the boat to work with me this morning. Sneaking out early today to head back out for an afternoon of more walleye and hopefully some wiper. 🤞🏼


----------

